# My Favorite Shot . . .



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

. . . from my most recent cruise vacation:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Feeling kinda blue, were ya?  

Looks like a great trip, I hope you weren't on Carnival!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope. This twelve-day cruise was _scheduled_ that way.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.weather.com/travel/scariest-airport-runways-20130516

I take it this is where you were? Maho beach?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Precisely.  Maho Beach.

Did another blog on Saint Martin that has several photos of aircraft coming in over the beach.


----------

